
Removing Some Code - dankohn1
https://www.openssl.org/blog/blog/2017/06/17/code-removal/
======
andreareina
Is the replaced code going to need to be a clean-room implementation? Doesn't
that pretty much mean that it'll have to be done by a completely new
contributor?

